# Nassau County. Sub work ? When the time comes...



## Mr.Red (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello all... And the season is almost here. I have a Jeep with a 6.5 Western Plow I mainly use it to plow out my car lot and friends business and homes.

I was going to put it up for sale but the damn Jeep never failed me so WHY dump it...

What Im in here asking is their a way to help out the "big time" plow guys by getting sub work when they cant keep up with the snow fall ?

If so can some one please point me in the right direction ?

Mainly looking for sub work in Nassau County.

THANK YOU.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Welcome Get some driveways. Jeeps are the best


----------



## Mr.Red (Dec 24, 2014)

Thank you... And happy holidays!

I hope to get some more outside work with this Jeep.
Its a great little machine to have and use as a tool.

I was mainly wondering how to get driveway work
beside just driving around and asking people or waiting
to get flagged down... lol..

Never tried it before. I only used it at my facility and other
friends places..

Never looked to get paid for it... But now Im thinking... WHY NOT.

I like to work...


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Mr.Red;1910012 said:


> Hello all... And the season is almost here. I have a Jeep with a 6.5 Western Plow I mainly use it to plow out my car lot and friends business and homes.
> 
> I was going to put it up for sale but the damn Jeep never failed me so WHY dump it...
> 
> ...


Call me 917-420-3804 thanks....


----------

